# what do you think



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

As of my last posting, I’ve been trying to find out what kind of performance I should be getting from the 2.5ltTDi fiat ducato Engine in my Eura Mobile as it seems a bit under powered. Well I decided to put the van into a diesel specialist garage.
The garage are telling me that the glow plug has no power getting to it and so is not working, I’m a bit confused by this as I have never had any problems starting the van it always goes first turn of the key.
Also they are saying the fuel pump may need rebuilding at a cost of £850 to cure a dead spot on acceleration but cant say for sure if it will cure the problem because (there’s no way to test other than to do the work and see) I'm not convinced but would appreciate advice from people with more knowledge of these things. :?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

pejoy,

To get a better answer to your question, if I was you, I would post a reply to this post with the yesr of your motorhome, mileage and what mpg that you get at approx 56 - 60 mph, this way people with similar units can compare their finding with you.

I myself have a 3 litre Ducato 2009 so would not compare .

I hope you get the info you need before paying out any money


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You have to the best of my knowledge one glowplug to each cylinder. They only heat up to start a cold engine.

As for the other try another specialist./ Fiat dealer
No remedy to the fault and I would ask them to reinstate the pump as it was with no cost to me.

Does your engine have a diagnostic plug.

Davbe p


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well with no other information it all sounds a bit suspect to me.

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds a bit of a rip off to me unfortunately.

Peter


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

You may get a clue to the state of the engine from the MOT emmisions printout. I would be looking towards one of the diesel tuning companies. They will use a rolling road to measure any increase in performance/economy. The sad truth is that the older style engine just cannot be made to perform with the economy of the modern engine.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If it is a 2.5 TDi like mine, you don't have glowplugs, just one engine "preheater" device on top of the inlet manifold. Mine was in a Diesel specialist recently who told me that most of these preheaters don't work on the vans he has seen, and said that unless you live in Russia, it isnt needed anyway. (Mine starts fine in all weathers as yours seems to.) A new one is c. £100 so I'd forget that if I were you.
The pump rebuild cost sounds about right (Unfortunately) but I would still be getting a second opinion as to the cause of the power loss before spending that much.
Good luck.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

It would be helpful if we knew the age /size of your MH. For example, if its say an early nineties model, then the 2.5tdi from then is still only about 95hp. If you have a decent size MH then its still going to be relatively pedestrian.

Later in the nineties I think that engine got to about 110hp tops.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

With this kind of thing I always start with something cheap like red x for diesels and drive it around for awhile.
Could the garage be looking for work?

norm


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

*update on 2.5tdi*

Thanks for all the ideas on my last post.
A company called feathers diesel in halifax was recommended to me, so i took my van up to see them at the weekend.
What a great bunch they are, they sorted me out in one hour, (they start work at 6.30)A few ajustments to the fuel pump whilst on a smoke test machine, and an expert evaluation gave my engine a clean bill of health.
They also confirmed what Waleen said about the glow plug and that it's not an issue in UK.

So if you have a problem with an older type engine and no one else can help call feathers diesel.

I DEFENATELEY don't recommend one near maidstone with the first name the same as the county they are in K***diesel.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.featherdieselservices.co.uk/

http://www.kentdieselcentre.co.uk/

Are these the companies?? :wink:


----------



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

affirmative


----------

